# Books on DCC



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

I am starting to work on my old HO layout and I am seriously thinking about converting to DCC. I want to read all about it _before_ I start to wire it up. Currently it is wired for DC. Although it is not fully completed. 

What are the best books to get? which MFG should I be leaning towards? My layout is a pretty good size and I'd like to have 3-4 trains running at a time. All of my turnouts are Atlas, that I've had for decades. The roundhouse is also Atlas. I need to take all of that into consideration when planning this. 

This is what I am starting with.





I'd like to add a larger yard in the future as well. What did you read/watch when making the switch to DCC?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

DCC is very straightforward, in fact you really don't need to read much about it. No isolation blocks etc. Trains are controlled by a digital signal through the track which operates at 12-14 volts. If you're considering a system look at NCE which imho has the simplest interface for starters. Most set up functions are prefaced by yes/no questions. Have a look on YouTube for comparison videos. A PowerCab will run 3-4 trains no problem for about $150 and will operate switches too. Take a look at what I think is a very unbiased and fair appraisal of the various systems: http://www.dccconcepts.com/index_files/DCCbrandecisions.htm might make decision making a bit easier.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is the link to the head DCC guru, Alan Gartner.

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/

You can find answers to any of your questions there.

But a word of caution. Much of what he is discussing 
is for a very large or club layout. Booster and power
blocks are not needed for your layout.

For a layout, even as your combined layout, the wiring
is simple. For the most part you have a 2 wire buss fed
by the DCC controller that
can have 'arms' to each part of the layout. There are track drops
to this buss. The main difference in DC and DCC wiring
is that you eliminate the sundry power blocks controlled by
DPDT switches so your 'control' panel has only buttons
and switches for your turnouts.

You would connect all tracks to the buss EXCEPT the wye and
the turntable. The wye would require a 'reverse loop' controller,
such as the Digitrax AR1

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_60wx661zbt_e

You also would need to create an
isolated section in the WYE. You could place insulated joiners
where the right track leaves the main lead and also where the
top cross meets the left track turnout. Therefore the entire right
Y would be your isolated section and fed by the AR1. The input
to the AR1 is from your main track Buss.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_60wx661zbt_e

The AR1 automatically senses the short circuit when loco wheels span the
insulated joiners. It instantly reverses phasing (polarity) and the loco
continues without so much a s blink of the headlight. When the loco
again goes back to the main the same sequence occurs and you don't
have to do a thing.

Some turntables have the reverse control built in. If not you would need
to either use a 2nd AR1 or create a circuit of DPDT switches to change
the phase (polarity) manuall.

You may want to cut a lot of the old DC wiring and simply connect the
existing track drops to a new DCC buss. That way you wouldn't have to
try to figure out what the previous owner intended. You would also
likely dispense with a rats nest of wires.

The NCE basic DCC system has a 2 amp power supply. That would
be more than ample to run 4 or 5 locos at the same time on your
layout. Running at a realistic speed (rather slow) each loco would
normally draw less than .5 amp. If you go to sound locos you could
easily add a 'booster' to provide the additional current they
need.

You would use your old DC power packs to run your turnouts,
building lights, turntable etc. 

Don


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

here are some more thoughts ... not sure how much you already know.

DCC defines a way of inverting the voltage polarity on the rails that provides both constant power and communication to multiple locomotives or possibly other devices (e.g. turnout controller). It doesn't define how to control the voltage or how often commands are sent to the locomotives. It doesn't define how a decoder controls the locomotive.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Command_Control


because there is always voltage on the track, constant lighting to passenger car or other applications requiring constant power is possible.

block occupancy becomes easier either using a voltage drop across diodes or pulse detection since the voltage on the rails is constantly changing.

decoders contain a small processor to decode commands addressed to that locomotive and which have pulse width modulated (PWM) outputs very suitable for controlling DC motors using an H-bridge, all of which can fit on a small circuit board.


I'm not familiar with Digitrax although I believe it is similar to NCE which has panels that can be mounted on the fascia allowing multiple handheld controllers (cabs) to be used my multiple people each individually controlling a locomotive. The panels connect cabs using a common bus to a command station.

the command station controls the track voltage, periodically re-sending commands to each locomotive. Each command includes an address for a specific locomotive.

the command station also communicates with the cabs, periodically polling them for any commands entered through the controller by the user. The protocol between the command station and cabs is not DCC. It is proprietary, defined by the vender.

The NCE PowerCab Starter system contains a panel, a small power supply that plugs into the wall and panel and a handheld controller called a PowerCab (they also have a ProCab). The Powercab is a command station and cab built into the same unit.

The Powercab plugs into a specially wired panel jack that not only contains pins to allow communication between the command station and other cabs, it also contains pins for track power. Because it is both a command station and cab, it can't be unplugged and plugged into a different jack without interrupting power to the layout.

The system can be expanded by adding additional cabs.

A separate command station and I believe power supply can be added and the PowerCab can then be used as a cab that can be moved between panels.


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

3 replies and 3 excellent answers. You all have given me a great deal of info that I am sorting out, THANKS!!

I found a club that has an open house this weekend in Cinnaminson NJ and they feature NCE products. That is how I found them. I think the things that I'm still confused about, will be answered when I see it operate in person.

As my 2 y/o Grand Daughter would say "Good Job Guys"!!!
Matt


----------

